# Servlet Parameter aus web.xml übergeben, wie zugreifen?



## jollyroger (17. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

weder Google noch Sufu haben mich bei folgendem  Probleme weitergebracht:

Wie greife ich denn auf in der web.xml definierte Parameter zu?

Überall finde ich nur wie das generell übergebe, also mit:


```
<param-name>foo</param-name>
<param-value>bar</param-value>
```

Aber wie greif ich dann auf foo im Servlet zu?

Ist das im Request-Objekt und über getParameter() erreichbar?

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## homer65 (19. Feb 2007)

Einfach mit:
String s = getInitParameter("foo");


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2007)

Dickes Dankeschön, 

klappt nun!


----------

